# mag-float?



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i saw a mag-float glass cleaner (for the inside of the tank) i was wondering what you all thought of them.


----------



## fnesr (Jan 25, 2006)

I have one and it works pretty well. To be honest the floating aspect of it isn't all that important, as the magnet is pretty strong anyways and it would be uncommon for it to detach. It's cool that it floats if it does become detached but I'm yet to have it happen much (I do leave mine on the front pane of the tank though, it's probally a more handy feature if your using it on the sides aswell or multiple tanks I guess).


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We've got 3 and love it!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a cheaper one that dosen't float. There is a string that you tie onto the intank section. Its not as thick as a mag-float so it can slide between the rocks and glass if they are placed close together. The down side with it is that when it does become detached and I don't have tension on the string it falls into my sand substrate. Then I have to rinse the sand out of it so it wont scratch the glass. It was a gift so I use it, but if I were to buy one myself I'd go with the floating ones.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I like them but i prefer alage scarpers the best 

- Jonno


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They're good. I owned a Hammerhead i think it's called before, run around $80-100 usually, u could pinch your finger in between the magnets and not pull it out! Super charged magnets.

Magfloats are good just wish they were cheaper!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks y'all!


----------

